# CAMBIARE VMWARE DA 4 A 3

## akiross

Ciao

ho un problema: facendo l'emerge di vmware-workstation, portage ha installato la nuova versione, la 4. Dato che mi crea problemi, vorrei toglierla e cambiarla con la versione 3.2

come posso fare?

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Puoi specificare il percorso completo all'ebuild che vuoi installare, ad es:

```
# emerge /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/vmware-workstation-3.2.0.2230-r1.ebuild
```

Dovrebbe funzionare (e rimuovere automaticamente la nuova versione).

----------

## xlyz

emerge -C vmware-workstation

emerge /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/vmware-workstation.3.2.0.2230.r1.ebuild

----------

## akiross

emerge -C rimuove il pacchetto?

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> emerge -C rimuove il pacchetto?
> 
> grazie mille
> 
> ciao

 

Si, emerge -C rimuove, ma dovrebbe farlo automaticamente dopo che ha installato l'altra versione. Se vuoi farlo a mano non dovrebbero esserci problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

man emerge no?  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> man emerge no?  

 

A questo punto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-user.xml e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/portage-manual.xml

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

